# Fracino contempo leak



## Pasty (Mar 28, 2015)

Just bought a secondhand fracino contempo, not pluged it in yet, having it wired in Sunday, but I have plumbed it in today, turned water on and the gage went to 9. Bar on its own, then I noticed a small leak, on further inspection I found it is coming out of the top of one of the connectors on the boiler, have I got a problem or will it seal as things warm up.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

If your water pressure is that high then you'll need a pressure restrictor to limit the flow. The supply shouldn't be that high!


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Chockymonster said:


> If your water pressure is that high then you'll need a pressure restrictor to limit the flow. The supply shouldn't be that high!


The pressure can be adjusted via the pump head...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No electricity = not a pump problem !

Looks like mains water pressure is overfilling the boiler... if your "connectors" are the anti-vac valve or safety valve.

Or there's a loose compression fitting on the top heat exchanger pipe(s).

In either case a faulty inlet solenoid valve will allow mains water to overfill the system.

As the Comtempo is a commercial machine, suggest you source a good local espresso engineer to service it. If it's in a commercial outlet, it will also need to be pressure tested & certified.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Have you spoken to Francino directly? I've found they're pretty helpful over the phone.

Chris


----------

